
Opioid Lobbyist Left a Digital Fingerprint on a Campaign by “Patient Advocates” - arikr
https://theintercept.com/2017/10/22/opioid-lobbyist-left-a-digital-fingerprint-on-a-campaign-by-patient-advocates/
======
Dowwie
You must watch the recent 60 minutes episode featuring a former head of the
DEA blowing the whistle on Republican legislatures stonewalling investigation
and conviction of opioid distributors..

